# I'm going to Jackson



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Why not drive to Thermopolis? It's awesome! Yeah, I agree a bit too far. 

Sight seeing in winter around Jackson? Drive over Teton Pass, check out the terrain the bc users hit and maybe pick up a couple of hitchers and bring them back to the top of the pass. You should get some good local info that way. 

The Mangy Moose is the must hit bar. After that I don't have much info, every time I've hit Jackson it's been for a summer rock climbing trip and not snowboarding.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

See, now I'm starting to balk a bit on Jackson. The prices aren't cheap, and it is a pain in the hiney to get to. Should I bag Jackson and just fly into Denver and hit Snowmass?

I hate to ask, but can anyone suggest whether I should hit Snowmass or Jackson? I plan on going the last week of March/First of April so there may be an Easter Crowd, but I assume many of the idiot crowds will have faded by this time. Decisions Decisions Decisions!


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

they kinda got you by the balls cause you have to connect somewhere and fly into jackson and only one small carrier does this i believe. Your other option is to fly into somewhere in idaho (dont remember specifically where) and drive. i started to look into this because we were talking about doing jackson this year. i remember playing around on orbitz and managed to find a flight into jackson and a hotel room for 4(ish) days for around $700. i say do jackson if you have the chance but thats just me. its at the top of my bucklist of the top 5 resorts in the US i want to get to.


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

I spent some time in Jackson this past February with a buddy of mine from Tahoe. We drove up from Salt Lake, which takes a couple hours. This trip was completely spontaneous, so nothing was planned. Jackson was pretty dead, so we were able to negotiate a deal with one of the lower end establishments. I have never been to Snowmass, but Jackson was awesome. If you like steep terrrain, then Jackson is the place for you. It had been on my list of resorts to visit for a long time, $87 lift tickets and all.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

You can definitely fly into Salt Lake City and drive up to Jackson. I believe it's around three hours, but maybe up to five. That could save you some fun tickets. The drive to Snowmass from DIA is about the same and Aspen ain't cheap either. The town itself rocks though. It's a great scene. Plus you can also hit Highlands and Ajax mountains.


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

Im doing the same thing. except going to Grand Targhee around early march


----------



## buggravy (Feb 19, 2008)

T.J. said:


> Your other option is to fly into somewhere in idaho (dont remember specifically where) and drive.


Pocatello. I've done it, and it does indeed save money. I seem to remember the drive was about 2 hours. You do have the pass between you and Jackson in that scenario, so if there's a big storm you could have issues.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, go on down to Jackson; go ahead and wreck your health.
Go play your hand you big-talkin' man, make a big fool of yourself,
You're goin' to Jackson; go comb your hair!
Honey, I'm gonna snowball Jackson.
See if I care.
JC


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Well, go on down to Jackson; go ahead and wreck your health.
> Go play your hand you big-talkin' man, make a big fool of yourself,
> You're goin' to Jackson; go comb your hair!
> Honey, I'm gonna snowball Jackson.
> ...



Yes Yes Yes!!! Thank you, Wrathful!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

ur welcome, always need a trip theme song and what could be better than abit jesus...mean johnny while cuising the double blacks.


----------

